# Stupid questions about loctite



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi there,

Its the first time i really use loctite so i just had some questions.

1- Is loctite applied on a screw already can be reused or need to be removed and new loctite applied?
2- How do you remove existing loctite ?

Thanks!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

In my experience, I've:

1) Re-applied as necessary. You'll know best when you remove the screw how easy it was to unscrew it. Basically it should feel like one of those nuts that have nylon on it. There should be resistance as you undo the screw. Remember, the purpose of the loctite is to keep the screw from undoing itself. 
2) If you have to remove it, a wire brush works best to clean the threads.


----------



## NoradMTB (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't go to any extra lengths to Loctite a bolt that has been removed. I just place a fresh application onto the threads, install the bolt and torque according to specifications. As a rule, I generally only apply to the male threads.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Just cause it's a peeve of mine; Loctite is a brand name. You will find a variety of products carrying this name. They are mostly adhesive related but I have seen weird stuff like wall hooks too. I would bet this post is referring to the well know threadlocker.

Threadlockers are usually effective for a couple adjustment, though I don't think the Henkle corporation would tell you that. Remnants can be removed via a wire brush or even tap and die.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, 'threadlocker'. As I was reading this I was trying to think of the generic term, but you came through!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Loctite makes 242 (medium-strength threadlocker) in a stick form. Way faster to apply, no dribbling, etc.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I need to get one of those sticks!


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

The male and female threads should also be free of any oil or grease, clean and dry, for best results.

IMO there is really no fastener on my bikes where I want to use a threadlocking compound. I lubricate threaded interfaces with grease or anti-sieze and periodically check over the bike for loose fasteners. Including the threaded BB on my SS.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ What do you ride?

Yes, all threads should be free of grease or oil for a threadlocker to do the job. That's a good point. Some suspension pivot axle threads are difficult to keep free of grease when performing re-installation.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

2016 Trance 2 and a 2015 Rockhopper converted to SS. Just got a Yelli Screamy frame that Im slowly gathering parts for to build up.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You're on a squishy. I was thinking that you might be on a hard tail. 

My personal experience is pivot axles and their associated hardware is commonly in need of threadlocker to keep things in torque in accordance with OEM recommendations.


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Also, a little threadlock goes a long way. Just a drop on a well prepped fastener works just as well as slathering the entire threaded surface. Using too much will make it harder to disassemble. So if the fastener is soft aluminum, some damage could be done from having to use excessive force to remove.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

wschruba said:


> Loctite makes 242 (medium-strength threadlocker) in a stick form. Way faster to apply, no dribbling, etc.


248


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ What do you ride?
> 
> Yes, all threads should be free of grease or oil for a threadlocker to do the job. That's a good point. Some suspension pivot axle threads are difficult to keep free of grease when performing re-installation.


Loctite does make specific formulas that are grease and oil resistant.

The sticks are great, but they are expensive for the occasional user. They can dry out over time so unless you're going to use it regularly it's probably not the most cost effective option. If you are a high user it's a no-brainer though.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Loctite 242 dries to a glass-like crust, preventing bolt back-outs. I swear by it..


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

It is useful for carbon parts because the low torque limits bolt stretch.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Bolts stretch? Are you sure of that?


----------



## erb16 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, bolts stretch. Small fastners, like on a bicycle, may only elongate a few tenths of .001". Where I work we have 4in diameter bolts that are elongated .020" when installed. 

The elongation of a bolt is what provides the clamping force. It has an action just like an extension spring. Spread the spring out, it wants to compress itself back together.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I understand the application of Hook's Law, tensile stress and Young's Modulus as they might apply to fasteners and such. I also understand how these dynamics come into play when addressing large loads. But, the topic is small fasteners and carbon applications on the measure of something like 5 N-m or 44 in. lbs. Keeping everything in context, I doubt we're looking at bolt stretch as a measurable event here. 

Your comparing a 4" diameter bolt to anything on a bicycle is like comparing the wind resistance experienced while riding your bike through the woods to a transonic pressure wave as an aircraft transitions through mach.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am a little late for this advice, but when talking about Loctite brand products, please be specific about what product. Loctite makes a ton of adhesives, including several different thread-lockers. I can think of four different Loctite products that I would use on a bicycle for different applications- 242, 222, 609, and 248.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

I use only blue loctite (I don't know what formula number it is) Anything stronger will probably end up damaging your bike. I never remove the old loctite and always reapply as needed. I always use loctite on my chainring, suspension bolts, rotors, and occasionally on the stem bolts.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Lemonaid said:


> I use only blue loctite (I don't know what formula number it is) Anything stronger will probably end up damaging your bike. I never remove the old loctite and always reapply as needed. I always use loctite on my chainring, suspension bolts, rotors, and occasionally on the stem bolts.


Threadlocker Colors | LOCTITE - Henkel Adhesives North America


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anyone use loctite 609 or other retaining compounds on their pivot bolts? I regreased some bearing and when i put it on the retaining bolt it spins on the shaft to the bolt instead of the bearing moving around. I'm sure if I screw the pivot bolt in/down it'll probably deform a bit and make a better seal on the inner race. But just wondering if I should use 609 too. Or even gearing grease as I've seen it mentioned on a number of threads and sites.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ what the ....


----------

